# Considering a solar system for my house. Suggestions?



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I live in Aurora which is half and hour North of Toronto. Can anyone suggest a reputable installer that I can contact to answer my questions about the possibility of an installation on my home?

Thanks
Trev


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I live in Aurora which is half and hour North of Toronto. Can anyone suggest a reputable installer that I can contact to answer my questions about the possibility of an installation on my home?
> 
> Thanks
> Trev


Hey Trevor it's Ernie Spadzinski. I met you at the Tesla store at Yorkdale on Friday morning. I told you about my brother Andrew who does both solar and generator installations in Ontario. Here is his contact information: Andrew Spadzinski, (905)329-0784 (cell), (855)777-6278 and email, [email protected]. His ESA/ECRA # 7003413.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I live in Aurora which is half and hour North of Toronto. Can anyone suggest a reputable installer that I can contact to answer my questions about the possibility of an installation on my home?
> 
> Thanks
> Trev


Hey Trevor it's Ernie Spadzinski. I met you at the Tesla store at Yorkdale on Friday morning. I told you about my brother Andrew who does both solar and generator installations in Ontario. Here is his contact information: Andrew Spadzinski, (905)329-0784 (cell), (855)777-6278 and email, [email protected]. His ESA/ECRA # 7003413.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Ernie!! I'll give him a call. 

It was great meeting you at the store and shooting the breeze. 

Cheers and welcome to the site!

Trev


----------



## Don (Apr 15, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Hey Trevor it's Ernie Spadzinski. I met you at the Tesla store at Yorkdale on Friday morning. I told you about my brother Andrew who does both solar and generator installations in Ontario. Here is his contact information: Andrew Spadzinski, (905)329-0784 (cell), (855)777-6278 and email, [email protected]. His ESA/ECRA # 7003413.


Hi Trevor,

I live in Ottawa and I've got a guy coming over next week to discuss a solar system as well. I'm curious, are you planning an off-grid battery system or a net metering installation?

Don


----------



## TGRETZ (May 8, 2016)

I have a 10KW solar install and I am also just starting a green energy company. Your house can be viewed on the Internet and an annual estimate given for your solar production. 
Let me know if you need help with anything.


----------



## Hoppie3 (Jul 12, 2016)

I am writing this as I am waiting to see the solar roof and Tesla v2 presentation. I am hoping that Solar City comes to Ontario so I can order my Model 3 and solar system at the same time.


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

I have been waiting for that too. Love the way the solar tiles look but wow was that presentation short on details. If the merger goes through and all of this becomes part of tesla I am sure it will get rolled out everywhere. Hopefully close to the Buffalo factory.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

New roof looks incredible!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792184519797321728


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Feast your eyes on the new solar roof variants. Yes, these are solar shingles


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm very curious to see details about how all of these various shingles are wired together.
Do you drill lots of holes into the plywood underlayment to run wires? Do you end up giving up some attic space?
Or is the wiring above the plywood, under the shingles?

What happens if some of the shingles are punctured & develop shorts, like when DirectTV comes and mounts a satellite dish on the roof?
Is that shingle isolated, or will the system end up removing the whole row from the circuit to deal with the fault?

When a shingle is damaged, how hard would it be for a handyman-type homeowner to replace that single shingle?

I have lots and lots of questions. My roof is 17 years old. I think my shingles are 20-25 year life expectancy, so I have a while yet, but I love the idea of replacing it in a few years with these.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm really curious to see how they all connect together too. Really wasn't expecting a system that was small tiles. Kinda figured it'd just be solar panels designed to look nicer and be the actual roof. Pretty cool system. I wonder how much energy you give up by taking the Tuscan option. 

I might consider doing the math when they're a bit more available and see if it's feasible. I'm in a 2 story townhouse so it probably wouldn't make sense but you never know. I'd have to get the condo board to grant me permission and I'd probably be 100% liable for the roof from here on but still my partner and I keep talking about wanting to do solar and be part of the change.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

In our office we have product vendors come in to give presentations on a regular basis... I hope Solarcity/Tesla eventually have architectural product reps to do this.
For wiring I would guess there a wire/bracket/something is run the width of a row before the tiles are placed that when they are set it makes contact w the tiles wiring. Or each tile has a connector that snaps into the adjacent one, making rows/sections into one unit.


----------



## Todd Harrison (Aug 20, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Feast your eyes on the new solar roof variants. Yes, these are solar shingles
> 
> View attachment 636
> View attachment 637
> ...


Really like the look of the slate, Hope there is a range of colours available the demo colours would clash with my house .


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

Elon said during the presentation that the could make each tile different. I don't think colour will be a problem. I checked the website and it will now sell me a power wall 2 for 7800 Canadian and 1350 instalation. As the are marketing this as an integrated solution it seems likely that the solar roof will come to Canada. I really wonder about the price point. I guess they didn't want to announce it before the merger vote.


----------



## Todd Harrison (Aug 20, 2016)

I likely have a couple years left in my shingles, I guess I have time to be patient and see how things shake out. Looking at my roofs orientation to south I figure I would only use non pv tiles on one side if there is a significant cost difference. I need to save my next hydro bill and figure out if one power wall would do the trick?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Does anybody know if anything was said about these solar tiles being available to us Europeans in the future?
Have a nice day... Or night...


----------



## Hoppie3 (Jul 12, 2016)

Daliman said:


> I have been waiting for that too. Love the way the solar tiles look but wow was that presentation short on details. If the merger goes through and all of this becomes part of tesla I am sure it will get rolled out everywhere. Hopefully close to the Buffalo factory.


Yes I can't believe the presentation was so short, and the lack of details was so huge.
Cost? Power output of tiles? Efficiency? Can the power wall charge car directly (DC power)? Do they make matcing tiles without solar for the parts of the roof that face North? 
Too many unknowns!


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a 4kw Enphase system. High Recommend it for redundant capabilities and great service. 

I have 22 M190 Enpahse Inverters and love the reporting abilities. If one inverter goes down I only lose one panel. Highest voltage I have is 240v AC so no high current DC stuff. Easy to maintain too. 5 years so far.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Is @SolarCity not up in your area?

I have the following system from them:

System size is 69 panels at 255W each = 17.6 kWh
32.5 MWh total power generated via @SolarCity as of 20161115
108.8 kWh day max on 20150523
0.0 kWh day min on 20160205
51.7 kWh average production
Panel info:
* Size: 1638 x 982 x 40mm (64.5 x 38.7 x 1.57in)
* Vendor: @CanadianSolar CS6P-P
Inverter info:
* SolarEdge SE6000A


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a 13.65kW system consisting of 42 SunWorld 325 XL panels and two SolarEdge inverters and an eGuage monitor, from AllEnergy Solar of Minnesota.

First month's production (November '16) was stunted by cloudy days all month long. Finally getting some light today.


----------

